
Ask HN: Review My Startup, Unikyte.com - interdrift
Hey guys, 
We use A.I. to better match people to education. Do you have any feedback?<p>Website : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.unikyte.com
======
was_boring
10-15 minutes is a long time to wait for results, especially when you're
asking for feedback. The freeform text box isn't helpful because it lists a
bunch of things I should tell it but not _how_ I should tell it.

You can fix both by offering samples, better guidance and structured but
unobtrusive input where it matters.

edit... now that I think about the wait time, is there any AI behind it at
all? I haven't seen an application of AI that takes this long ever, but have
seen ones that push onto mechanical turk (or equivalent) and hope for the
best.

~~~
interdrift
Hi, thanks for the review, especially for the list of things point. Yes
there’s ai in it but it’s assisted by humans which is also why you get to wait
a bit more than other ai apps.

------
alex-wallish
split up the plaintext box. change that to a number of questions. use these
for your model. automate the entire thing. should get a response in less than
a minute.

------
zsam
It's ok as a startup, you can enhance later

